# مواقع كتالوجات سيارات و مواقع اخري مفيدة



## عبد السبوح (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و ان محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم عبده و رسوله .

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


بداية ده موضوع للمهندس programmer في منتدي هندسة دوت كوم لاقيته اثناء البحث عن الكتالوجات و للاسف المنتدي بيحتاج التسجيل 

المواقع الاجنبية اللي فيها الكتالوجات بتطلب التسجيل بتسجل فيهم عادي و تاخد اللي انت عاوزه 

بالمناسبة الموضوع ده مفيد لطلبة تالتة سيارات مع دكتور وليد في مادة هندسة سيارات لما كان طالب انك تدرس عربية من خلال الكتالوج case study


و من الحجات الظريفة اني كنت بدور علي كتالوج الهيونداي فيرنا ملقيتوش خالص و لقيت الفيرنا نفسها في هيونداي في كتالوج accent 2003 !!


و اسيبكم مع مهندس programmer 

-----------------------------------


ده موقع كتالوجات
www.pdftown.com
موقع كمان
http://www.pdfee.com/cat/automotive-ebook

وده موقع كتالوجات كمان
http://www.pdfoo.com/20/automotive.html


مواقع تعليمية للسيارات




االاول
http://www.thecartech.com
الثاني
http://www.howautowork.com
هذا الموقع يحتوى الكثير من الفيديوهات والانيميشن المجمعه فى موقع واحد كما يحتوى على مقالات عليمة عن تكنولوجيا السيارات وكمان الموقع بيشرح كل شي في السيارة يعني موقع متكامل ياريت الكل يدخل علي الموقع
الثالث
http://www.autozine.org/technical_sc...ech_index.html
الموقع ده بيشرح المحرك والفتيس وحاجات كتير كمان يارب يعجبكم
الرابع

للمهتمين بدراسه الانظمه الحديثه في السيارات هذا الموقع يحتوي علي 70 فايل pdf لشرح هذه الانظمه مثل EFI وطريقه عملها وشرح للانظمه الالكترونيه مثل ECU,OBD واجزاءها sensors,actuators....etc
اتمني لكم الفائده
http://www.autoshop101.com
بعد الدخول للموقع ادخل علي technical articles علي يسار الشاشه ستجد عدد كبير من الروابط اعمل كليك يسار لقراءة الموضوع اللي تريده
الخامس
قاموس مصطلحات السيارات
القاموس ده يحتوي علي مختصرات السيارات ياريت الكل ينزله
http://www.megashare.com/1323183

- و دي برضه اضافة للمهندس programmer :

ادخل علي الموقع وسجل بالبيانات ده

الاسم

programme

كلمة السر

hmauser1439

رابط الموقع

http://www.hmaservice.com/

لما تسجل الدخول هتلاقي كلمة علي الجنب اسمهاshop اضغط عليها بعد اما يحمل هتختار من فوق الموديل ثم السنة ثم المحرك بعد كده هتلاقي مواضيع الاصلاح في الجنب وكمان ممكن تخش علي حاجات اخري غير shop مثل dtc:dignostic trouple code الخاصة باكواد الاعطال


-http://elwarsha.net/MECH/automotive_workshop.asp

الورشة : موقع عربي لميكانيكا السيارات 

______________________

* و برضه فيه اضافة للعضو K10 من منتدي الخليج للسيارات و المنتدي هناك مفتوح و التحميل مفتوح في موضوع بعنوان ابحث عن كتالوج سيارتك المفضلة .. هنا وبضغطة زر  


* *موقع حلو اوي بيعرض معلومات عن كل الماركات في صور 

data sheet

الموقع اههhttp://www.carsplusplus.com/specs2009/ 

*

ربنا يجازي خيرا كل اللي ساهم في الموضوع و ياخد اجر الدلالة علي الخير و نشر العلم و حجات كتيرة كده














* 
​


----------



## Mohamed Abd Elmged (22 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد1700 (24 أبريل 2011)

الاخ عبد السبوح مشكور علي المعلومة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شادي اسلام (24 مايو 2013)

اعزائي واحبابي اعضاء المنتدي العظيم كل عام وانتم بخير كنت ابحث عن كتالوج سيارة نيواكسنت 2011 مانيوال ياريت يكون بالعربي واكون شاكر جدا لكم وتمنياتي لكم بدوام الرقي والتقدم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (24 مايو 2013)

شكراااااا جزيلااااا ... شكلك كده مطراوي


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (26 مايو 2013)

ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moha87 (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## سوزان1986 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكراً لجهودكم


----------



## hichemdeep (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## جمال النايلون (21 مايو 2015)

*استاذنا المحترم عندى مشكله فى السياره الباسات 2002 مانيوال عند دخولى على الجهاز قال تن نظام حقن الهواء اللينك 1 تدفق غبر كافى 1423 p واطانى رقم الخطاء 17831 و قد عملت كل المحاولات وغيرت البلور اكثر من مره و تم المراجعه على جميع خراطيم الهواء دون جدوى ارجو الافاده

جمال النايلون السويس*​


----------



## جمال النايلون (21 مايو 2015)

*مشكله فى السياره الباسات 2002*

*استاذنا المحترم عندى مشكله فى السياره الباسات 2002 مانيوال عند دخولى على الجهاز قال تن نظام حقن الهواء اللينك 1 تدفق غبر كافى 1423 p واطانى رقم الخطاء 17831 و قد عملت كل المحاولات وغيرت البلور اكثر من مره و تم المراجعه على جميع خراطيم الهواء دون جدوى ارجو الافاده

جمال النايلون السويس*​


----------



## جمال النايلون (22 مايو 2015)

*استاذى ابو ربحى*

* استاذنا المحترم عندى مشكله فى السياره الباسات 2002 مانيوال عند دخولى على الجهاز قال تن نظام حقن الهواء اللينك 1 تدفق غبر كافى 1423 p واطانى رقم الخطاء 17831 و قد عملت كل المحاولات وغيرت البلور اكثر من مره و تم المراجعه على جميع خراطيم الهواء دون جدوى ارجو الافاده

جمال النايلون السويس *​


----------



## جمال النايلون (23 مايو 2015)

استاذنا المحترم عندى مشكله فى السياره الباسات 2002 مانيوال عند دخولى على الجهاز قال ان نظام حقن الهواء اللينك 1 تدفق غبر كافى 1423 p واعطانى رقم الخطاء 17831 و قد عملت كل المحاولات وغيرت البلور اكثر من مره و تم المراجعه على جميع خراطيم الهواء دون جدوى ارجو الافاده

جمال النايلون السويس ​


----------

